# In need of a Wiring Diagram for Windshield Wiper Motor



## sline3.2 (Aug 27, 2016)

i've searched and searched and searched but I cannot find a mk2 wiring diagram for a windshield wiper motor. my Wipers stopped working and I believe its the motor but i'm not 100% sure. Some one be a saint and find me a diagram. Red&yellow wire is constantly hot, brown wire is ground and the purple wire has nothing going on with it.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## sline3.2 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hot damn my dude, I haven't logged on since I posted this and never got a notification saying someone replied!! This is exactly what I was looking for!! Thanks man!!


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

sline3.2 said:


> Hot damn my dude, I haven't logged on since I posted this and never got a notification saying someone replied!! This is exactly what I was looking for!! Thanks man!!


Like I tried to tell you on your other post, it might not have anything to do with the motors. Have you tried using the "low" or "high" positions (the ones after the intermittent setting)?

Intermittent is controlled by the rain/light sensor (RLS) in the mirror base. If that's the only thing that doesn't work (and it works ok in low or high), then the RLS is likely your problem, or wiring to it.


----------



## sline3.2 (Aug 27, 2016)

Yeah the low and high position do not work. I had a buddy of mine tell me that the purple wire has supposed to have power when the wipers are on, but when I turn the wipers on the purple wire still has no power. This is beyond my knowledge so I'm just going to take it to a shop since the closest Audi dealer is 2 hours away from me. But I appreciate the help!! :v:


----------

